# Bilstein Marathon



## Senatorin (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

gibt es hier User die diesen Marathon schonmal mitgefahren sind, und mir ein bisschen davon erzählen können?
Habe in der Auschreibung gelesen das 600HM zu überwinden sind, und das die Strecke 53km lang ist, Einsteiger 26km.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruss Chris


----------



## daniel77 (9. Mai 2008)

- Hobbystrecke 26 km / 600 hm
- Standardstrecke 53 km / 1300 hm
- Standard lang 106 km / 2600 hm

Ist einer der schönsten Marathons in der Region mit einer Strecke die auch ordentliche Auf- und Abfahrten auf Singletrails bietet mit ordentlich Höhenmetern, super Orga 

Die Strecke ist übrigens permanent ausgeschildert und kann jederzeit nachgefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senatorin (9. Mai 2008)

Prima! 
Das hört sich gut an! Was würdest Du sagen wie gut man trainiert sein muss, um die 53 Strecke gut zuschaffen?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## 101 (10. Mai 2008)

Es ist wirklich ein super schöner Marathon,also die Strecke ist sehr geil....wie auch der Daniel schon sagt. Ein bisschen muss man treniert sein.. Ich bin die 53km bei dem letzten Marathon gefahren und war dabei absolut außer Form. Tja, ich habe ziemlich gelitten muss ich sagen!! Dieses Jahr ist meine Form noch schlechter geworden, aber ich fahre trotzdem,auch wenn ich kotzen muss...


----------



## Senatorin (10. Mai 2008)

Gut dann muss ich wohl davon ausgehen das ich auch am Ende wäre  

Aber ich hab mir irgendwie in den Kopf gesetzt nen Marathon zufahren, in der Umgebung, und der wurde mir beim Kauf meines MTB´s empfohlen der Bilstein Marathon.

Dann hab ich wohl noch gute 4 Wochen zum üben *ggg*


----------



## mauntenbeiker (17. Mai 2008)

...fahr doch einfach mal die ausgeschilderte 26er runde ab. wenn du danach nicht ins schwitzen gekommen bist, kannst du die 53er angehen... 

...ansonsten kann ich mich meinen vorrednern nur anschließen - absolut tolle strecke und perfekte orga


----------



## Senatorin (17. Mai 2008)

Jo Maunten das hab ich mir auch so gedacht, wenn ich nach den 26km immer noch fit wie ein Turnschuh bin, dann geht es auf die 2 Runde.

Meine Mutter meinte nur : Hast Du nen Knall? Du kennst doch den Bilstein, und so einfach ist das nicht!

Ja Mama ist die Beste  

Aber ich suche eigentlich immer noch jemanden den ich mit einpacken kann, damit ich nicht alleine dahin fahren muss, dass ich die Strecke allein bewältigen muss ist klar  

Dabei sein ist alles, und spätestens danach weiss man woran man noch üben muss.
Mein Fitnesstrainer gestern meinte, er sieht da keine Probleme drin das ich das versuche!

Na dann wollen wir mal


----------



## mauntenbeiker (18. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Jo Maunten das hab ich mir auch so gedacht, wenn ich nach den 26km immer noch fit wie ein Turnschuh bin, *dann geht es auf die 2 Runde.*
> Aber *ich suche eigentlich immer noch jemanden den ich mit einpacken kann*, damit ich nicht alleine dahin fahren muss, dass ich die Strecke allein bewältigen muss ist klar



...wobei die große 53er-runde nicht einfach zweimal die 26er ist! die 26km strecke spart nämlich den langen anstieg zum bilsteinturm aus 

...schreib doch einfach mal einen terminvorschlag hier rein - findet sich sicher jemand der mit dir fährt 

...vieleicht sogar meine wenigkeit - wollte sowieso vor dem rennen die strecke nochmal abfahren...


----------



## Senatorin (18. Mai 2008)

Ähm ich meine bei mit einpacken, jemanden den ich finde der am 21.6 dann den Marathon mit mir fährt  

Ich weiss nicht lohnt es sich denn die Strecke vorher schonmal *erklommen* zu haben? Oder kann ich mich blind links ins Abenteuer stürzen?


----------



## mauntenbeiker (18. Mai 2008)

...ist natürlich immer von vorteil wenn man die strecke vorher schon einmal abgefahren ist - man weiß dann immer was einen noch erwartet und kann sich die kräfte besser einteilen 

...aber geht natürlich auch ohne streckenkenntnis - willst ja wahrscheinlich nicht aufs treppchen sondern einfach dabei sein.

ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel erfolg


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2008)

Es gibt immer ein Wochenende vor dem Marathon eine geführte Streckenbesichtigung in verschiedenene Leistungsklassen, fahr doch einfach da mit, es wird immer vorher auf www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senatorin (19. Mai 2008)

Ich muss mal schauen, dieser MArathon ist hier in den 4 Wänden heisser Gesprächsstoff, ich bin der Meinung ich schaffe es mein Freund nicht, ausserdem findet er es schwachsinnig das ich nach so kurzer Zeit schon wieder so Ehrgeizig bin. 

Ich glaub ich Besuch nun erst nochmal nen Fahrtraining  , und danach entscheid ich wie es um mein können steht, denn DH und Trails naja ich stehe am Anfang, vielleicht wäre das schon noch ein wenig zu krass.  

Wir werden sehen, ich danke euch auf jeden Fall schonmal für die ganzen Antworten, und wenn wir uns dieses Jahr noch nicht dort sehen, dann ganz bestimmt nächstes


----------



## Bilstein Biker (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

beim 5. Bilstein Bike Marathon am 21. Juni 2008 in Großalmerode sind noch Plätze frei.
Das Orga Team verspricht eine Klasse Strecke mit Allem was ein Marathon braucht. 
Schau doch mal vorbei, unter www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de

Grüße Dirk


----------



## daniel77 (3. Juni 2008)

Wird es wieder eine geführte Streckenbesichtigung geben?


----------



## Bilstein Biker (4. Juni 2008)

Am Sonntag den 14.06.2008 fährt die SG Stern aus Kassel ab 09:30 Uhr
die 53 km Runde. Wer will kann sich dort dranhängen. Treffpunkt ist der Schwimmbadparkplatz.
Die TG hat in diesem Jahr keine Trainingsfahrt vorgesehen, da die Vorbereitungen des MTB und andere Verpflichtungen dies nicht zulassen.

Übrigens ab dem 02.06.08 ist die Strecke erstmals seit dem Strumtief Kyrill im Januar 2007 und den Sturm im Juni 2007 wieder voll befahrbar. 
Da hat Hessen Forst in den letzten Tagen gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (6. Juni 2008)

Bilstein Biker schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den 14.06.2008 ...



...dein kalender ist kaputt 

samstag den 14.06. oder sonntag den 15.06.


----------



## Bilstein Biker (9. Juni 2008)

... hast  ja recht es ist ein Samstag, aber trotzdem schönes Wetter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (12. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin gestern Abend die 26 km Strecke mal abgefahren und muss sagen, dass die Strecke teilweise sehr anstrengend ist. Die Wege sind teilweise neu geschottert und an manchen Stellen noch nicht eingefahren, so dass man durch recht tiefen Schotter fahren muss. Vielleicht bessert sich das Ganze aber auch noch bis zum Marathon.  

Grüße


----------

